# l-glutamine-->weight loss?



## Jemal (Jan 10, 2003)

I heard a rumor that l-glutamine makes you lose weight. Is this true?


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 10, 2003)

No


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 10, 2003)

http://www.glutamine.com/index2.shtml


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 11, 2003)

Helps your engine keep going when you deprive yourself from carbs but I don???t think it promotes fat loss.


----------



## kuso (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TrustNoOne *_
> http://www.glutamine.com/index2.shtml



MMUSA...the same ones that brought us creatine serum


----------



## johnnymac (Jan 21, 2003)

Has nothing to do with weight loss!! nothing!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Glutamine help preserve lean muscle mass!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

Can anybody give input regarding the dosage of L-Glutamine/Glutamine tablets vs. powder?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2003)

I do not know of any exact amount one should take or if there is one. Some people take up to 40grams per day.

Personally I am taking 10 grams per day via supplement powder. I mix 5 grams with my shake in the morning and 5 grams with my shake in the evening.

feel free to read this article (it's two parts):

http://ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=38

http://ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=40


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

I bought some L-Glutamine tabs, 500mg per tab, and have been taking 1000mg w/ vitamin suppliments in the am, and an additional 1000mg post workout. But based on the dosages I seen here, I need to be taking much more. Then again, maybe this is a similar situation as that of chromium picolinate use...case by case effectiveness.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2003)

well, you're only taking 2 grams per day.

you might want to look into a powder form, it's cheaper and you can mix it with a shake.


----------

